# Potty Schedule so out of whack!!



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I have always fed my dogs at set times so I know when they will pooh!

Well, Poppy has a different idea, and I cannot get a schedule down. :blush:

One day he eats his breakfast (around 10 am) and will pooh an hour later. He then eats dinner around 5 pm, and never poohs before he goes to bed.

Next day he gets up and poohs as soon as he goes out, and then poohs after breakfast ... again ... but never after dinner.

Sometimes, like today, he really wasn't interested in eating a lot, but pooh'd after both breakfast and dinner ... even though he ate a very small amount at each meal.

I have never dealt with this before. I have always fed at set times, so they'd do their business afterwards. Any ideas??

HUGz! Jules


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

My two are both like that. Most days they poop at certain times, but other days they switch it up. I have always taken them out enough that it's not an issue for us but if you're feeding them at the same time every day (treats included), there isn't much you can do about it! lol


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

Myah is just like clock work. She goes potty when she first gets up. I get in the shower and there is always a pooh present waitng for me when i get out of the shower, even if she has not eaten yet. She just cant hit the pad cause she walks when pooing. She will usually go in the evening too. I leave her dish out all day for her to eat. Not sure if letting her eat when she wants is a good thing. I dont want her to get overweight. She is around 3 Lbs.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Myah's mom said:


> Myah is just like clock work. She goes potty when she first gets up. I get in the shower and there is always a pooh present waitng for me when i get out of the shower, even if she has not eaten yet. She just cant hit the pad cause she walks when pooing. She will usually go in the evening too. I leave her dish out all day for her to eat. Not sure if letting her eat when she wants is a good thing. I dont want her to get overweight. She is around 3 Lbs.


Janie, Myah is so beautiful!! Where are you in KY ... I am from Louisville, but now live in So Cal.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Jules - I recently got my Tweety back from my mom and she had the same random pooping schedule....she mostly pooped at random times in the morning and in theevenings she would occasionally poop ...it would stress me out and we would be opening the back door for her every 10 minutes... (Tweet potties outside and my Cosette potties inside)

anyhow I got tired of opening the door all night and just this week started taking only Tweet on walks...golly now she pees and poops like clockwork...no more then 5minutes out on our walk she is peeing and pooping...after that I don't need to let her out...we enjoy our evenings now!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Walking is good to get them going on a nice poo. You also may need to add some fiber to his diet as well. Coco therapy coconut chips are good or you can use an over the counter fiber product. 

I use the cocotherapy coconut chips for Izzy - she gets a little constipated sometimes with out them.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

wooflife said:


> Walking is good to get them going on a nice poo. You also may need to add some fiber to his diet as well. Coco therapy coconut chips are good or you can use an over the counter fiber product.
> 
> I use the cocotherapy coconut chips for Izzy - she gets a little constipated sometimes with out them.


Do you sell those?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I have an order on it's way - it should be here by the end of the week at the latest. I can PM you when it gets here. 

As a side note - they have reduced Izzy's tear stains and Hemi's beard stains. Not sure if would work for every dog but it helped Izzy and Hemi.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

wooflife said:


> I have an order on it's way - it should be here by the end of the week at the latest. I can PM you when it gets here.
> 
> As a side note - they have reduced Izzy's tear stains and Hemi's beard stains. Not sure if would work for every dog but it helped Izzy and Hemi.


Please do PM me!!! :thumbsup:

HUGz! Jules


----------

